# Boring Post-Momo shift knob review



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, if you want to do one thing to your interior where your hand spends 90% of its time while driving, I'd recommend a new shift knob.

I chose the Momo "Leather and Chrome" shift knob since I personally didn't care for the roundish models out there.

*Momo Shift knob installed*

Installation was painless, took great care to make sure I didn't give myself a black eye pulling off the old knob. It came off very easy. The Momo kit was simply choosing one of 5 sleeves that fit your shift shank and sliding that over the top, then placing the new knob on top and pushing down to its limits. 3 set screws with an allen wrench secured it and a collar on the bottom that screw up from the bottom side hides the set screws. Done!

The first thing I noticed is how "Center-pieced" the knob was, it was really the "eye-catcher" of the whole console area.(See pictures 1, 2 and 3 of the Album) The height difference between the old OEM knob and the new Momo was at least 1/2 " giving the new feel almost that of a short shift kit I would imagine, it just felt better shifting it at the new height that the Momo gave it. (See last picture in the album for height comparision.)The new shift knob was smaller than what I imagined, but after gripping it, my worries eased (I have large hands), it felt good!

If you want to do something easy, and very eye catching for your car, and your someone like me that would rather be driving it than working on it yourself, this is a great DIY improvement!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Well, if you want to do one thing to your interior where your hand spends 90% of its time while driving, I'd recommend a new shift knob.
> 
> If you want to do something easy, and very eye catching for your car, and your someone like me that would rather be driving it than working on it yourself, this is a great DIY improvement! *


Could not agree more Rip. Really improves feel and driving experiance.

Btw, how is your latest cleaning regimen handling swirls? I need something a little better then the 3M IHG. Got any new suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Looks very nice Rip, good work.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Boring Post-Momo shift knob review*



TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> Btw, how is your latest cleaning regimen handling swirls? I need something a little better then the 3M IHG. Got any new suggestions? :dunno: *


Thanks all for the compliments!

*TD330ci:*
I'd try the P21S Paint Cleaner, its actully a swirl mark remover and has some sort of voodoo magic oil that brings the luster out of the paint...I didn't believe it when someone (The Wax test guy) told me about it, until I tried it! If that doesn't remove the swirls, then a Porter Cable polisher and machine polish may be in your finish future!

I like that shift knob you have too, I was split on that style or the Momo Cobra.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Boring Post-Momo shift knob review*



Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments!
> 
> ...


Thanks a LOT rip!! :thumb:

I will give that a try on my next sunny weekend. Did 3M and blitz last weekend and some swirls were still there. 

If this doesn't work, I just might try the Porter. :dunno:

Just a little scared of that, because I have no experience with them. Don't want to polish the finish right off!! 

Killer nob btw. Oh s**t, that sounded REALLY bad!! 
 :yikes: Hehe..


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

hey I clicked on your "pic of black widow" link and got this:









that sucks, we used to be able to do that...

--Andrew


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Boring Post-Momo shift knob review*



ayn said:


> *hey I clicked on your "pic of black widow" link and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..transferring all my images to another server as we speak.

TD330ci, don't be afraid of RANDOM orbital polishers, you cannot go wrong, unless of course you drop that pad in the sand first...

Here's a link to using one:
http://autopia-carport.com/ProductTests/PC7424.htm


----------

